# CL find...Should I or Shouldn't I??



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

I think I would like to buy a single stage snow blower to use just for those smaller storms. I already own an Ariens 24" Deluxe that does a great job, but something smaller for those nuisance storms would be nice to have.

I found this Simplicity Snow Tackler on Craig's List the other day. The owner is asking an arm and a leg (plus some other more important body parts I think), but I've gone back and forth with him and got the price down to $75. The only reason why I'm even toying with the idea is that I think it's pretty cool, being a Patriot fan. Plus, I bought the same exact unit about 17 years ago for my first house back when my better half and I just got married.

My question is, if it does run and still blow snow, is $75 worth it?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

If it runs well *and the belt, paddles and scraper bar are good )*it probably isn't too bad a deal. Wow. Down to $75 from asking price of $300... Something is a little strange unless you are very gifted with a silver tongue...


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

$75 Yes! $300 No!


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

I just noticed that there appears to be a toggle switch to the right of the safety decal. I'm not exactly sure what this switch could be for except for maybe using the electric starter. I know that these machines came with that option, but that's not the OEM switch. The OEM switch, I think either installed at the factory or by the dealer, was on the dash between the primer and key. Any thoughts?


----------



## n84434 (Oct 2, 2016)

I would think a running single stage in good condition is worth the 75 bucks you've been able to negotiate him down to.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I would guess the toggle switch is being used as the engine kill switch. More importantly, it looks like the left side of the auger is broken and will have to be welded\repaired. Depending on the damage, it may need a whole new auger assembly and could be the reason for the huge price reduction.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I think alot of the service parts for those aren't available.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Grunt said:


> ...looks like the left side of the auger is broken and will have to be welded\repaired. Depending on the damage, it may need a whole new auger assembly and could be the reason for the huge price reduction.


Really? What exactly are you looking at?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Smolenski7 said:


> Really? What exactly are you looking at?


yep...something is amiss on the left side from the operators position.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Smolenski, If you want or need a ss for quick clearing or running the whole system WALK AWAY FROM THAT POS. Just my opinion, but any person who wants to remove snow should be looking at a Toro Powerlite on the used market. You would be much better off paying $500 for the Toro compared to $1 for the one you found. I would never advise paying that for a powerlite, but you will get that in service if running well..


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

jtclays said:


> Smolenski, If you want or need a ss for quick clearing or running the whole system WALK AWAY FROM THAT POS. Just my opinion, but any person who wants to remove snow should be looking at a Toro Powerlite on the used market. You would be much better off paying $500 for the Toro compared to $1 for the one you found. I would never advise paying that for a powerlite, but you will get that in service if running well..



Yes, I will definitely walk away from this unit. However, I would really like to understand what is wrong with the auger on this one for the future.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Look at the left side between the white arrows, it should look like the right side between the red arrows. The metal segment the rubber paddles are riveted to is either cracked or severely bent.

Also I just noticed the rubber material is worn down to the metal.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Grunt knows his stuff.:wavetowel2:


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i have an hs621 ill take 250 obo for.

i saw that pos a few days ago. notice the toro chute


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Grunt said:


> Look at the left side between the white arrows, it should look like the right side between the red arrows. The metal segment the rubber paddles are riveted to is either cracked or severely bent.
> 
> Also I just noticed the rubber material is worn down to the metal.


Awesome job, Grunt. The thought past through my head that there was something wrong with that auger when I first came across the ad, which is why I was a bit hesitant about buying it. I didn't really pay much attention to it, except to take a few days and make a post on this forum to get the opinions of people who know way more than I do.

That's why I really like this forum.

Too bad, that would have been a cool machine to own for a New Englander.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Looks damaged

And after today's loss (16-0) its now worth even less


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

So I was contacted by the seller today and told that the scraper plate had been replaced in the past. I let him know all of the observations that were made on this forum, and that for those reasons I was not interested any longer. I wonder if it will stay on CL or if he will pull it off. And, if it stays on, will he still be asking $300?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

he will just try to find another sucker to scam im sure


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

43128 said:


> he will just try to find another sucker to scam im sure[/QUOTE
> 
> Here's a place to stop before you use "sucker, scam, or im." It may help.:wavetowel2:
> You're assumption it's a male seller is less than smart, but consistent with your history. Pay attention, you may learn something.
> Online Editor ? Grammar Checker


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

jtclays said:


> 43128 said:
> 
> 
> > he will just try to find another sucker to scam im sure[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

jtclays said:


> 43128 said:
> 
> 
> > he will just try to find another sucker to scam im sure[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

I have no clue why people on this forum feel the need to pick fights, it's honestly quite ridiculous and there always over some stupid issue


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Agreed, if there is an English professor among us, let them step forward. Otherwise, I think we all speak, or write, plainly enough to be understood. If anybody wants to pick a fight, or what ever, there are plenty of forums for such stuff.


----------

